
Coca-Cola, Microsoft, Starbucks, Target, Unilever Pulling Ads from Facebook - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/21307454/unilever-verizon-coca-cola-starbucks-microsoft-ads-facebook
======
ManlyBread
Virtue signaling at its' finest. The same thing happened with YouTube, give it
a little while and they will be back.

------
cannedslime
Wait, isn't facebook already known for hard political censorship. Like you got
banned 7 days for just mentioning Tommy Robinson last year, and I recall
facebook suppressing discussion and news about organized grooming gangs etc.
because the topic is, shall we say "race sensitive"... I really wish American
Corporatism would stop veiling it self in this pseudo marxist babble.

You are not revolutionaries, You are not making a change for the better, You
are trying to ride a bandwagon to some easy cash. Fight racism by buying this
limited edition ice "cream"!

I fight this nonsense by not buying american. Honestly, I am so tired of this
identity politics bullshit!

I recall back in 2016 where arguing that maybe giving permanent residency for
hundreds of thousands unvetted migrants wasn't such a bright idea would get
your comments removed for "hateful content". While at the same time Jihadists
and other foreign fighters in the Syrian theatre could pose with the severed
heads of their enemies. That changed when the media reported of two young
scandinavian tourists that died by "neck wounds", and when the public
discovered that it was hour long rape followed by decapitation performed by
Islamic state fanatics, and tried to spread tangible evidence of this, then it
was suddenly hateful content to show decapitated heads! Apparently trying to
expose mass media for the lying sacks of shit they are is hateful, but the act
itself of cutting heads of and posing with them is not.

Why can't companies just admit that they are changing strategies, why must you
make a cause out of it every time you change your marketing priorities. (Ad-
pocalypse etc). Its all so tiresome, especially when it is the most vile
companies that pretend to have any kind of morals. Like companies using
private military to displace populations, sweatshop masters who use child
labor and I could go on and on.

------
supergirl
yeah, right... why are they really stopping ads? they're not seeing any
return, right? probably got a lot of extra revenue from sales during the
pandemic and don't need marketing at the moment. also cutting costs in the
pandemic makes sense.

------
JaggerJo
something everyone should have done about 4 years ago (at least).

